# Bräuchte Vektor Hilfe bei....



## graphiker2k8 (2. Mai 2008)

und zwar gehts um folgendes:

Benötige anhängende Graphik als Vektor-Datei für Aufkleber Druck. Könnte mir jemand die Startnummer so vektorisieren (keine Ahnung welches Format, am besten wohl erstmal PSD für Photoshop) das ich es in Photoshop selber problemlos nach belieben einfärben kann? Den Chrom-Effekt der hier zu sehen ist bräuchte ich auch nicht. Innenfarbe sollte weiss sein und der Schatten aussenrum Schwarz wie bisher. Falls es einer erkennen kann, in der jeweils linken und rechten unteren Ecke sind Ohrringe angedeutet...diese brauch ich auch nicht!

Wäre supertoll wenn das wer hinbekommt, ich hab nämlich von Vektorgraphik absolut keinen Plan und auch nicht die Zeit mich da jetzt einzuarbeiten...hoffe die Anfrage klingt deshalb nicht unhöflich?!

Hier der Link zur  Graphik...
http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/9272/startnummer21cs4.png
Lg der Graphiker


----------



## ink (2. Mai 2008)

Moin
Das beste Format für Vektoren sind zB ai, eps, cdr usw.
Mit PS wirst du da nicht weit kommen, da es nur suboptimal mit Vektoren arbeitet.
Lad dir Inkscape runter, ist kostenlos.
Warum als Vektorformat, willst du es über nen Schneidplotter plotten lassen?

(Jetzt mache ich mich unbeliebt)
Deine Frage klingt keinesfalls unhöflich, vielleicht n bissl dreist.
Hilfe ist ja nicht der angebrachte Ausdruck, da 
es ja jemand anderes für dich machen soll.

Für solche Anfragen haben wir die Jobbörse.

mfg


----------



## ink (2. Mai 2008)

Als Ausnahme, hatte ne Minute Zeit...


----------



## graphiker2k8 (2. Mai 2008)

Wow jetzt wollt ich grad was schreiben  Also das Programm hatte ich mir vorher auch schon geladen, nur wie gesagt die Zeit nicht mich da jetzt extra einzuarbeiten. 

Aber vielen Dank erstmal für die Arbeit! Werde es mir merken mit Hilfe ungleich Anfrage 

Und ja, die Datei wird zum plottern/drucken benötigt. Das Dateiformat weiss ich leider noch nicht genau da die Person die mir das macht erst später ansprechbar ist!

Danke nochmals und Gruß


----------

